# Sous on Vacation



## Salty dog (Jun 27, 2013)

Cacho is on a vacation so it was time to sharpen a weeks supply.









Left to right. 
Masamoto white honyaki, Mizuno suminigashi blue dx, Mizuno blue honyaki, Mizuno white honyaki, Watanabe stainless Damascus 270 suji, Masamoto 270 white honyaki,, Richmond/ Mario morph, Mizuno stainless, Masamoto KS petty, Tojiro boner.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 27, 2013)

How did you sneak those in?... Congrats on the new found freedom. 

I'll have to try a Mizuno out but seems pretty similar to Shigefusa. I know the blue steel would have better edge holding abilities, but I'm a home cook so that's lower on my list.


----------



## pleue (Jun 27, 2013)

love the handle of the mario morph, who did it and what are the materials?


----------



## Mike9 (Jun 27, 2013)

Salty's back - congrats


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome back Salty.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 27, 2013)

pleue said:


> love the handle of the mario morph, who did it and what are the materials?



You'll have to ask him. I asked him to refine an Ultimatum and I got it back all sleek and shiny with the new handle. 

A knife I find myself using quite a bit. Thanks again Mario!


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 27, 2013)

Good to see you're out of the brig Salty. Hopefully we'll see some nice food/knife porn over the next week...


----------



## jgraeff (Jun 27, 2013)

Man I'd love to have a few of those knives!!


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 28, 2013)

welcome back!


----------



## panda (Jun 28, 2013)

nice stone!


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 28, 2013)

Stone is obviously nice- but seeing that pile of steel next to it waiting to be re-enlisted... is feckin reedickulous.


----------



## panda (Jun 28, 2013)

7 gyutos at work, and i thought i had too many with 4!


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 28, 2013)

I roll with a Kato 240, Henry handled forgecraft 270, CCK 1301, and a 240 Marko Watanabe kiritsuke... I thought that was exorbitant... Time to go back to school...


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 28, 2013)

Hopefully no Shawshenk flashbacks for you.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 28, 2013)

Shiv vs. Shig...


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 29, 2013)

After an entire shift with the white Mizuno, (Veg prep, tuna slicing, roast pork slicing) I noticed the edge didn't last through the shift. It was fine for most tasks but you could tell the difference on the tuna and tomatoes. Not a surprise. Some quick stropping and it came back pretty good. 
The Mizuno stainless did surprising well the day before. Not as rough a shift but slightly impressed. I don't like the flex in it.

It's going to be a busy day today so I'm pulling out old faithful, the suminigashi Mizuno. I get a little fuzzy thinking about it. Weird, ay?


----------



## Miles (Jun 29, 2013)

Sweet! Glad to see you're amongst us again Salty!


----------



## Lefty (Jun 29, 2013)

Not weird, at all, Salty. We all have our babies.


----------



## RRLOVER (Jun 29, 2013)

Salty dog said:


> You'll have to ask him. I asked him to refine an Ultimatum and I got it back all sleek and shiny with the new handle.
> 
> A knife I find myself using quite a bit. Thanks again Mario!





You are welcome.....thats what friends are for......Hey!! I got two knives on the table


----------



## RRLOVER (Jun 29, 2013)

pleue said:


> love the handle of the mario morph, who did it and what are the materials?



The handle is black ash burl.......The blade WAS and I do mean WAS an 19c27 ultimatum....it was thick enough for me to completely regrind.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 29, 2013)

Ugh, the dukey that slips by when you're not paying attention. A simple thing like picking out a steak per temperature! Argh!!!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice to see all those carbons in the workplace,& the owner too back on the job.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 1, 2013)

whats that knife on top of the pile? with the white spacer?


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 1, 2013)

It looks like commemorative Carter from cktg
I had one from the same batch it's a corian spacer, micarta & ironwood




[/IMG]


----------



## eshua (Jul 1, 2013)

Seen this pile before, tried the miz white, bought the same carter... My take away was : Paid Vacation ???


----------



## labor of love (Jul 1, 2013)

how was that miz white?


----------



## eshua (Jul 1, 2013)

Solid. Pleasure in the back, made me wish I had the big tables like back at the hotel. 
Wouldn't bring it on line for carving or rolls. 
Wouldn't probably spend the money on honyanki for this one, but I guess the clads are more reactive than average. 

At a different place... with a different pay scale... it could be a great choice, but I'm still looking for something that will work better for me. 

Edit. Also, I lied ... it was the blue.


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 1, 2013)

Von blewitt said:


> It looks like commemorative Carter from cktg
> I had one from the same batch it's a corian spacer, micarta & ironwood
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that's the one. I noticed it had a sizable chip in it so I didn't sharpen this time. It will be a little project.


----------



## labor of love (Jul 1, 2013)

That carter was a good investment. I bet the same knife would cost a little bit more now


----------



## eshua (Jul 1, 2013)

I feel bad working mine so hard...probably over sharpened in the last few years.. soon its gona be a suji.


----------

